# Dubia Ventilation Mesh?



## bryverine (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm looking at expanding my dubia bin from the medium critter keeper they're in now to a nice sterilite container. 

I was looking at ventilating the top with a nice metal mesh and was wondering what people use. I've found rolls of bug screen at homedepot, but I don't need 50 feet of the stuff. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Fawkes (Jun 18, 2016)

I used window screen for mine, I used my husbands 4 1/2" grinder to cut a hole in the lid and then I used hot glue to secure it. You could probably use the plastic canvas, like what you would use with needle point or stitching, and hot glue that to the holes you cut out of the lid/tub.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jaredc (Jun 18, 2016)

I use sturdy metal mesh from home depot. I don't mind the length because I have a ton of roach bins.


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

I was able to buy a 6ft plastic screen door repair kit from lowes. It left me with some left over but not 50ft.


----------



## The Snark (Jun 18, 2016)

A suggestion a sheet metal worker of many years experience gave to me that helped a lot. "Metal working is exactly like using fabric to make clothes. Use patterns, be meticulous, and with thin mesh like screens, hot glue is your needle and thread."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bryverine (Jun 18, 2016)

Will cutting out the lid on the dotted lines and removing the hatched region provide enough ventilation? 


I found a large flower sifter at wallyworld for a couple bucks as the mesh.


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

bryverine said:


> Will cutting out the lid on the dotted lines and removing the hatched region provide enough ventilation?
> View attachment 213720
> 
> I found a large flower sifter at wallyworld for a couple bucks as the mesh.


You could do that, but the time you bought the sifters you could have just bought plastic screen wire. I think my 6ft roll was 10 bucks or so. 

It should be enough vent space IMO.


----------



## BQC123 (Jun 18, 2016)

I agree on the window screen. A full roll is cheap, but if you are looking to save money you can find ripped ones tossed out and cut those small pieces from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fawkes (Jun 18, 2016)

This is similar to how I have my dubia tub done, this was for my crested gecko. I haven't had any issues with mold or low humidity and my colony is thriving.


----------



## bryverine (Jun 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> You could do that, but the time you bought the sifters you could have just bought plastic screen wire. I think my 6ft roll was 10 bucks or so.
> 
> It should be enough vent space IMO.


All Lowe's/Homedepot had in stock were the 50' rolls of metal screen for $30 (or more).

I figured I'd just make this work instead if waiting two weeks for Homedepot to deliver their 7' long roll. 

I've read too many horror stories of dubia eating through mesh that isn't metal. If even one dubia escapes, it's all over because my wife will make me get rid of them.


----------



## bryverine (Jun 19, 2016)

Fawkes said:


> This is similar to how I have my dubia tub done, this was for my crested gecko. I haven't had any issues with mold or low humidity and my colony is thriving.


Do you think I would have a problem gluing the mesh on the inside of the lid for aesthetic purposes?


----------



## bryverine (Jun 19, 2016)

Just found this online:





Looks familiar, no?


----------



## Trenor (Jun 19, 2016)

bryverine said:


> All Lowe's/Homedepot had in stock were the 50' rolls of metal screen for $30 (or more).
> 
> I figured I'd just make this work instead if waiting two weeks for Homedepot to deliver their 7' long roll.
> 
> I've read too many horror stories of dubia eating through mesh that isn't metal. If even one dubia escapes, it's all over because my wife will make me get rid of them.


I've had mine for over 2 years and never had a Dubia on the mesh much less trying to eat it's way out. If the rest of the enclosure is right they should never be near the mesh. Even if they made it to the mesh I doubt they could eat their way out. I got the screen door repair kit. It's cheaper then the big rolls.



bryverine said:


> Do you think I would have a problem gluing the mesh on the inside of the lid for aesthetic purposes?


Which side you glue to will not make a difference so the inside should be fine. It does look better to do it that way IMO but either side will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 19, 2016)

Here is some photos of my two Dubia bins. They gray one in the breeder bin and the blue one is the feeder bin. Hope this helps.





Light dimmer lets me adjust the heat pad.





The box makes sure they get good airflow but the bin stays dark even during the day.





I use one egg crate to cover the sideways ones.





Only the adult breeders are kept in this bin. About 60ish females and 20ish males.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## bryverine (Jun 19, 2016)

@Trenor 
In that last picture, do the sheets of cardboard between the egg trays help to keep the egg trays from falling into each other and ease removal?


----------



## Trenor (Jun 19, 2016)

bryverine said:


> @Trenor
> In that last picture, do the sheets of cardboard between the egg trays help to keep the egg trays from falling into each other and ease removal?


It does, without them the egg creates will slide together and the roaches can't get between them to live. It also gived them more vertical space to climb on. I can pull a lot of roaches off of those. 

Another thing to note in that last post is the packing tape around the top of the bin. if you put it on smooth they can't climb past it. This should keep them away from the lid/plastic mesh.

@Abyss above is some photos you might find helpful for setting up the dubia bin when you get them.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Fawkes (Jun 19, 2016)

I also have not had a problem with mine trying to chew out of the bin because I do not want to lose my roach breeding privilege from a roach escape (husband would probably kill me ). You can glue it to the inside, I just had a problem trying to glue the screen on the inside because of the supports around the inside and because I cut the hole so big. 










This is mine, the holes are for the frass to fall into and go in to a bin underneath but I drilled them too small so they just get clogged up and I've been too lazy to go make them bigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 19, 2016)

Fawkes said:


> This is mine, the holes are for the frass to fall into and go in to a bin underneath but I drilled them too small so they just get clogged up and I've been too lazy to go make them bigger.


That's an interesting idea. Since I have the two bins I move all the frass into the feeder being when I sort. Once that has enough I just sift out some as is needed.

Oh and here is a photo of my sorting buckets. You stack them inside each other biggest on top and they crawl/fall through. They work really well.





I use water crystals for my main water supply and veggies for secondary.





This is what 1 Tsp looks like in a 2 liter bottle.





Here is the main dry food. Most of it is crumbled laying mash for chickens and biddies. With some other stuff added in(grains and cereals etc.) I made 20lbs at the time and stored it in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Fawkes (Jun 19, 2016)

I use bug burger and veggies as my source of food. I refuse to touch the roaches with my bare hands so having a self cleaning set-up keeps me from having to move them around as often but next time I clean out the top bin, I do need to drill most of the holes bigger. I have stopped breeding since I have enough to last me a while since I only have one animal that eats roaches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 19, 2016)

Tbh I have used normal paper (old homework, printer paper, binder paper, etc) Never had escapes. If really worried you can use packing tape to keep from climbing. I use meta screen personally but was in fact able to use paper without issue in the past


----------



## Jacob Ma (Jun 20, 2016)

If you go to your local arts & crafts store, they should sell some sort of mesh.  I can get a piece of mesh taller than I am for less than $10, which normally I think the mesh is used for Halloween costumes and decorations.  If you do have one of these stores near you, I would check the fabrics or craft papers section.  Some of the stores have the cloth-like pieces, while others may have a "solid" sheet of it which the solid sheet would be more ideal for roaches.


----------



## G. pulchra (Jun 20, 2016)

I used to use mesh, now I spread a liberal amount of Vaseline around the top 3" of the tub wall and call it good.  No lid required.


----------



## BQC123 (Jun 20, 2016)

G. pulchra said:


> I used to use mesh, now I spread a liberal amount of Vaseline around the top 3" of the tub wall and call it good.  No lid required.


Mesh, Vasaline, and packing tape here. No chances for me.


----------



## Thistles (Jun 20, 2016)

I got some 2" round mesh vents and used a hole saw bit to drill some holes to fit them. It's pretty and easy. It's probably a hair more expensive, but it looks slick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BQC123 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thistles said:


> I got some 2" round mesh vents and used a hole saw bit to drill some holes to fit them. It's pretty and easy. It's probably a hair more expensive, but it looks slick.


Those are nice. I use them on my snake cages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

